# Lighting for 65 Gallon Low Tech Planted Tank



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Across multiple forums and threads, I can't seem to get a definitive answer. Figured I would give the Planted Tank experts a crack at it.

Is my lighting sufficient for my plants? I don't want to have to use CO2 or ferts.

Tank: 65 Gallon (36”x18”x*24”*)
Substrate: Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix (MGOCPM) capped with Pool Filter Sand (PFS)
*Lighting: AquaticLife Dual T5HO 39w (1x 6000K & 1x 650nm Roseate)* See it here.

(At the distance the light is from the substrate, I estimate PAR to be at *around 45 PAR.*)

*Flora* (Being delivered on Friday Feb. 1)

Vallisneria Spiralis (Leopard Vals)
Microsorium Pteropus (Java Fern)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Red
Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Green
Anubias Barteri v. Nana
Egeria Densa (Anacharis)
Didiplis Diandra (Diandra)
Hygrophila Difformis (Wisteria)
Echinodorus Amazonicus (Amazon Swordplant)
Java Moss


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Without CO2 and ferts, you might be a little high. If you have algae issues, try running just the 6000 K bulb if you can.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, but you definitely wouldn't say I am coming in too low, right?

I am okay with things being a little high, as it is easier (and cheaper) to diffuse the lighting rather than go out an purchase more lights :smile:.

This particular fixture only has one power switch for both bulbs, unfortunately.

Anyone else second hbosman's thoughts? Any specific plant/lighting concerns I should have?


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

raulfd4 said:


> Okay, but you definitely wouldn't say I am coming in too low, right?
> 
> I am okay with things being a little high, as it is easier (and cheaper) to diffuse the lighting rather than go out an purchase more lights :smile:.
> 
> ...


Disconnect one bulb


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

:icon_lol: I figured that was a possibility, as well. Didn't know if that would cause problems in the ballast. I'm no expert when it comes to electronics.

I guess I'll take your recommendation as a second opinion that I am certainly not going to be experiencing problems with my lighting being too low.

Really appreciating the quick feedback.

Would floating some of the Anacharis or Wisteria also be recommended for reducing high light in this tank?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

raulfd4 said:


> :icon_lol: I figured that was a possibility, as well. Didn't know if that would cause problems in the ballast. I'm no expert when it comes to electronics.
> 
> I guess I'll take your recommendation as a second opinion that I am certainly not going to be experiencing problems with my lighting being too low.
> 
> ...


Water lettuce is an awesome floater.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

accordztech said:


> Disconnect one bulb


You can't with these fixtures. I have the AquaticLife 2 bulb t5ho and you can only run it if both bulbs are installed. If you want to remove a bulb, find a way to fry a bulb so its no longer functional - that way the fixture still lights up but only 1 bulb is working. It's a crappy workaround. I suggest just use some window screen since this fixture has a splash cover ( cut to size, place it inside the splash cover).


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Lighting definitely not too low?*

Ah, that was what I thought would happen.

I had planned on using the screen mesh if algae beomes an issue.

So, at this point, I think it is safe to say that my lighting will definitely be sufficient, if not a little too intense?


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

raulfd4 said:


> Ah, that was what I thought would happen.
> 
> I had planned on using the screen mesh if algae beomes an issue.
> 
> So, at this point, I think it is safe to say that my lighting will definitely be sufficient, if not a little too intense?


If you're going for low tech with no CO2 or ferts then you're too high. You might want to consider some DIY CO2 and some dry ferts. Otherwise I don't see any problems with the plants you provided. Just watch out for algae - these fixtures have really nice reflectors and put out a lot of light. Definitely do some window screening if you don't want to put gas in the aquarium. You should be good, though.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

You could've also just elevate the fixture if you come across algae. With that high of lighting I would at Least be dosing excell.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the tips guys.

I will definitely be going out and getting the screen mesh to put behind the splash guard.

I've heard that Excel doesn't go well with Vals, so I am going to avoid that as a choice for ferts. I will probably end up doing some root tabs just because they are easy. Any recommendations on what would work well with my plants is appreciated.

Unfortunately, I can't raise the fixture any higher than the legs it comes with. (Ceiling suspension isn't really an option for me). So, I think I will mostly be looking at ways to diffuse the light when it comes to algae control.


----------

